# Probleme mit *emf, *wmf



## Gismo (9. September 2004)

Hallo

Ich hab noch kaum Erfahrung mit Vector-programmen. Momentan bin ich daran, ein Logo in Illustrator zu erstellen. Ich hab mal Versucht das Logo als *emf zu exportieren und im Word einzufügen, da es auch als Briefkopf verwendet wird. Das Problem ist, dass die Schrift vom Logo im Word nicht angezeigt wird. Zudem ist ein Rahmen um das Logo. Alles andere wird korrekt angezeigt.
Wenn ich das Logo als wmf exportiere wird zwar alles angezeigt, aber die übrigen Formen (in Photoshop mit Pfaden erstellt) werden eckig.

Muss ich die Schrift irgendwie speziell bearbeiten? Oder muss ich für Office-Anwendungen eine Pixeldatei verwenden?

Danke schon für die Hilfe und Tipps


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. September 2004)

Hi,
also wenn deine Pfade richtig angezeigt werden dann wandele doch die Schrift in Zeichenwege (Pfade) um. Aber besser als diese exotischen Formate sind Jpg und Tiff da Word ja ein Textverarbeitungsprogramm ist ist es eigentlich auch nicht für die darstellung von Vektorformaten geeignet.

Viele Grüße


----------

